# Green Car Report on Cruze Diesel sales this past year since introduction



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Here's the latest report on the Cruze Diesel sales so far from Green Car Reports as quoted in YAHOO! Autos. : http:autos.yahoo.com/news/chevy-cruze-sales-mediocre-best-far-141333372.html


----------



## q2bruiser (Jun 8, 2014)

Link is horked up. Correct is: https://autos.yahoo.com/news/chevy-cruze-diesel-sales-mediocre-best-far-141333372.html


----------



## Rogator (May 21, 2014)

To me it's no surprise. Short on marketing = short on sales. I would say I've talked to about 40 people since getting my Cruze TD and not one of them had heard about it.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

q2bruiser said:


> Link is horked up. Correct is: https://autos.yahoo.com/news/chevy-cruze-diesel-sales-mediocre-best-far-141333372.html


Thank you for correcting this for me., I do appreciate it.


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm not 100% sure that GM even knows they sell a Cruze diesel.


----------



## Su8pack1 (Apr 17, 2014)

MOTO13 said:


> I'm not 100% sure that GM even knows they sell a Cruze diesel.


:iagree: I've thought the same thing.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

MOTO13 said:


> I'm not 100% sure that GM even knows they sell a Cruze diesel.


A lot of salesmen at Chevy dealers don't know they sell a Cruze Diesel!


----------

